# Doomsday 1.9.8 - probem z uruchomieniem

## Lopezior

Witam,

Zainstalowałem ebuild doomsday-1.9.8 z powodzeniem lecz mam problem z uruchomieniem gry.

W linii poleceń podaję ścieżkę do plików *.wad lecz w trakcie uruchamiania otrzymuję cały czas komunikat:

"Automatic game selection failed.

No Registered Games."

Ścieżki dostępu i sposoby konfiguracji próbowałem różne ale na nic moje wysiłki.

Frontend snowberry uruchamia program z takim samym skutkiem.

Czy ktoś już przerabiał taki temat i podpowie co zrobić aby to uruchomić?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

